# Shastina Millworks



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:Ordered two pallets of woodenware on tuesday, they shipped same day (no extra charge) pallets arrived yesterday. Nice looking wood and I like the way they bundle everything up into sets of 13.:thumbsup:


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Great Company. I just assembled and painted a pallets worth. Paid a couple of teens to paint after I stacked on pallets and spaced with tile spacers. I tried ring-shank nails but had way too many blow outs - went back to roofing staples.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

A commercial beek friend brought several hundred back from california recentely. They were painted and put together . I put on another coat of paint but they were good boxes and well priced. GB


----------

